# AUSTIN | Block 185 - Google Tower | 180m | 589ft | 35 fl | T/O



## Hudson11

Park by Sean McCullough, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/25

Austin: Pfluger Bridge by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/16

DJI_0588-HDR-Edit.jpg by jeff cohen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 27

Skyline Theater at the Long Center by Arie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Day & Night by Kuki Bastos on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

photos by Urbannizer


----------



## A Chicagoan

Pavilion and Austin skyline by mwmosser, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

2/52 Two for Tuesday by Oscar, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/17

Austin, Tx by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 23

Austin skyline along Lady Bird Lake by Henry Han, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 25

Austin Skyline by KUT Austin - 90.5 FM, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Feb 04


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kyJRZJ


----------



## hkskyline

Google Tower is expected to open in Q2 2022 : 








Another new high-rise – this one a 50-story tower – planned for downtown Austin


The 50-story high-rise, planned for West Fifth and Colorado streets, would have 318 apartments above 100,000 square feet of office space.



www.statesman.com


----------



## redcode

Mar 04

Downtown Austin Panoramic by PrimaPix Visuals, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Top 5 Office Projects Under Construction in Austin * 
Commercial Property Executive _Excerpt_ 
Mar 5, 2021

Austin’s bustling economic environment and business-friendly practices continue to encourage innovation across all sectors. Close to 8.3 million square feet of office space was underway in the metro as of February, according to CommercialEdge data. The downtown area—where 4.5 million square feet of office space is under construction—is home to some of the largest projects in the metro and is undergoing major changes.


*Rank**Property Name**Office
Sq Ft**Submarket**Owner**Anticipated Completion*1Apple West Parmer Lane Campus981,471NorthwestAppleQ2 20222Google Tower785,783DowntownTrammell Crow Co.Q2 20223Indeed Tower673,438DowntownTrammell Crow Co.Q2 2021

More : Top 5 Office Projects Under Construction in Austin


----------



## jonathaninATX




----------



## Vilatic

Zac Franklin (@zac_franklin) • Instagram photos and videos on Instagram.

User - Zac Franklin (@zac_franklin) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 29:*








A sunset view of Austin Texas by Preetam Shivaram on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

this tower has a very silicon valley look to it, appropriate.


----------



## hkskyline

* Austin's next iconic high-rise sails toward opening date with Google as anchor tenant *
CultureMap _Excerpt_
March 19, 2021

What’s arguably the most architecturally intriguing, most forward-looking office tower in downtown Austin is now on track to open two years from now.

Google announced March 18 that it plans to occupy the entire 37-story tower under construction at 601 W. Second St. sometime in 2023. The high-rise was previously set for completion in May 2022.

What sets this gleaming glass-and-steel office tower apart from its downtown neighbors is the sail-like shape of the building’s east and west sides. The high-rise has yet to be named, but it could be aptly called the “Sailboat Building.”

More : https://austin.culturemap.com/news/...il-into-downtown-austin-office-tower-in-2023/


----------



## redcode

*Block 185, Austin’s New ‘Google Tower,’ Officially Topped Out Downtown*


















































































Block 185, Austin’s New ‘Google Tower,’ Officially Topped Out Downtown


Block 185, the 35-floor downtown Austin office tower bringing an instantly-iconic sailboat-inspired design to the skyline and reportedly set to be occupied by tech giants Google celebrates its offi…




austin.towers.net


----------



## hkskyline

* Google Tower Tops Out in Austin *
July 23, 2021
Commercial Property Executive _Excerpt_

Trammell Crow's skyscraper is entirely pre-leased to the tech giant and will be the city’s tallest office property once completed.

Development firm Trammell Crow and its partner MSD Capital LP announced the topping out of 601 W. 2nd St. in downtown Austin, a 35-story project that is on track to be the city’s tallest office tower once completed.

Trammell Crow and MSD broke ground on the Class A office development in January 2019. Around the same time, tech giant Google inked a deal to lease the entire 814,081-square-foot building. Formerly known as Block 185, the tower rises 590 feet and was designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects and STG Design. The building is slated to be completed by May 2022.

The new tower will feature outdoor terraces on every floor of the building, which has a distinctive, pyramid-like design. Situated on a 1.2-acre site overlooking Lady Bird Lake, the development is the final phase in Trammell Crow’s Greenwater Treatment Plant redevelopment project. The large-scale plan, first launched in 2012, includes three other projects that have already been completed: the 38-story mixed-use tower Northshore; the 500,000-square-foot office building 500 W. 2nd St.; and Austin Proper, a 244-room boutique hotel.

Austin’s current tallest office tower, the recently completed Indeed Tower, was also owned by Trammell Crow before being acquired by Kilroy Realty last month for $580 million.

More : Google Tower Tops Out in Austin - Commercial Property Executive


----------



## redcode

Austin Skyline by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Austin Skyline by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Seaholm Intake by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Austin Skyline by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Some drone footage of Austin's many developments. Watch for 0:40, 2:00, and 2:25 :


----------



## hkskyline

*New Google tower already reshaping Austin's skyline*
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
Jul 26, 2021 

...

Here in Austin, the building formally known as Block 185 could rival the Frost Bank Tower, The Independent and even the tallest building in the works — 6 X Guadalupe — as Central Texas’ signature building.

The 601 W. Second St. tower has topped out, a unique addition to the Austin skyline. Google has leased all of the office space in the building. 

The 35-story tower that looks like a sailboat next to Lady Bird Lake has already made a mark on the Austin skyline. Most of the building’s is already covered with glass. Trammell Crow Company, the building’s developer and owner, had officially topped out the building, meaning vertical construction is complete and all the floors are in place.

The tower, at 601 W. Second St., is 590 feet tall. That compares with 694 feet for The Independent and 683 feet for The Austonian, the tallest buildings in Austin. For comparison, the Frost Bank Tower is 516 feet.[/quote]

Indeed Tower, also developed by Trammell Crow, is the largest office tower currently occupied in Austin, at 542 feet. But 601 W. Second St. will take over that title when fully completed, which Brad Maples, a principal and business unit leader at Trammell Crow, said would be in May 2022. He added the building is 100% leased, including retail space.

“We’ll continue to bring the … exterior skin up the building … and then it’s really getting the building systems up and running [and] finish out the lobby,” Maples said.

More : Google's new Austin tower tops out; Check out view from the top - Austin Business Journal


----------



## redcode

jasonbaldridge


----------



## redcode

jasonbaldridge


----------



## redcode

DPRConstruction


----------



## hkskyline

* Austin's New Landmark: SPW-Driven Tower Tops Out *
July 30, 2021
DPR Construction Blog _Excerpt_

The Space Needle in Seattle. The Empire State Building in NYC. Every city longs for that iconic skyline symbol that provides a landmark identity that reaches for more than just recognition – a sense of residential pride. As people migrate to Austin, TX in droves, international corporations are also settling into new, instantly recognizable homes. Recently, DPR Construction, along with owner partners Trammell Crow Company and MSD Capital, celebrated the topping out one of downtown Austin’s future landmarks: a 35-story, Class A Office Tower (known internally as Block 185) extending vertically and cozying up to the coastline of Lady Bird Lake flowing through the heart of the city. 

“This celebration is a huge thank you to the 350 Craft who showed up daily to reach this impressive milestone,” said Sr. Project Manager Diego Negrete. “I hope everyone involved can look at this tower with pride for years to come because this is truly going to make a generational impact on this city.” 

Designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli and STG Design, this one-of-a-kind, curved “sail” shape, that Austinites could easily describe as floating along the nearby waves, solidifies its place as the newest Capitol City showstopper.

More : Austin's New Landmark: SPW-Driven Tower Tops Out - DPR Construction


----------



## redcode

WalkableAustin


----------



## redcode

ItsDrKristine


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425265731831312386


----------



## redcode

Aug 14

Austin Afternoon by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/14

Austin Above Congress Ave by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 14

Austin Texas by M Rasor, trên Flickr

Austin Texas by M Rasor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 14

Capitol View Corridor by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr

Blue Hour Reflections by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Go Office or Go Home: Austin Companies Reject Hybrid Work Setups *
August 17, 2021
Bloomberg _Excerpt_

In Texas’s growing tech capital, companies are rejecting hybrid work schedules — but not necessarily for the reasons you’d think. 

Just 13% of senior managers in Austin favor a mix of office and remote work, according to a survey from staffing agency Robert Half, the lowest among 28 U.S. cities surveyed between June 4 and July 1. That’s surprising at first glance, given the growing popularity of hybrid setups and the city’s preponderance of technology companies, where remote working was commonplace even before the pandemic. 

...

Facebook Inc., Google and Apple Inc. have all announced ambitious expansion plans in the bustling, traffic-laden state capital, where cranes dot the skyline. Google’s new 35-story downtown tower across Shoal Creek could eventually hold 5,000 workers, who would enjoy amenities like a fitness club, lounges, the company’s famous kitchens and even a bar. There are more than 4 million square feet of office space under development in the city’s business district and suburbs, according to Jones Lang LaSalle’s second-quarter market report. 

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## redcode

Aug 16









CITYSCAPE by YOLONDA FELTON on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
Aug 13, 2021 
*Google has a new top executive in Austin*

Nuha Elkhiamy recently became the top executive in Austin for Google LLC, an increasingly influential employer in the Texas capital.

Elkhiamy was named the search engine company's site lead in Austin after more than two years at the company, the Austin American-Statesman reported. She took over the position from Peter Norwood.

Alphabet Inc.-owned Google, which opened an Austin office in 2007, now employs more than 1,500 in the area, according to the Statesman. It occupies multiple floors in the 500 West 2nd Street tower but is poised to grow even more in the coming years: it has leased all of the Block 185 tower under construction on Cesar Chavez Street, in addition to the seven-floor Saltillo office building on the east side.

More : Nuha Elkhiamy named top Google exec in Austin - Austin Business Journal


----------



## redcode

Aug 20

Town Lake by Michael Kimmins, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Town Lake by Michael Kimmins, trên Flickr


A river flows through Austin, but they call it a lake...


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> A river flows through Austin, but they call it a lake...


The stretch of the river flowing through the city is technically a reservoir as it's behind the Longhorn Dam 😂


----------



## Vilatic

DJI_0006-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr
*From Austin, Skyscraperpage forum.*
DJI_0915-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Austin's Google Tower project ahead of schedule *
Aug 24, 2021
Construction Dive _Excerpt_

When it is completed in May, Block 185 will be a 35-story office building that stands as an iconic addition to the Austin, Texas, skyline.

The building, dubbed the "Google Tower," includes 25 levels of office space with ground-floor retail. Google plans to lease the entire 814,081-square-foot building, according to the Commercial Property Executive. 

Consisting of about 1.55 million gross square feet, the iconic design of the tower features a sail-like curtain wall designed to capitalize on views of nearby Lady Bird Lake. The building also has multiple outdoor deck areas as well as a large boardwalk. Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects and STG Design made up the design team.

More : Austin's Google Tower project ahead of schedule


----------



## hkskyline

A few more from Jason.

8/22

DJI_0955-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0920-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Google's 'future is really bright' in Austin, company executive says *
August 13, 2021
Austin American-Statesman _Excerpt_

Nuha Elkhiamy was recently named Google's new Austin site lead and project manager.
For Google's Nuha Elkhiamy, it's exciting to see the company's Austin operations grow into one of Google's largest hubs.

Elkhiamy, who was recently named the site lead for Google's Austin hub, said Google has received a warm welcome since debuting operations in the city 14 years ago. She said she wants to ensure Google maintains "responsible growth" as it continues to expand in Central Texas. 

"At a personal level, it's a place I call home and in my role in Google I committed to investing in the place where I work and I live. So for me, and I think for many of our other Googlers, it is personal," Elkhiamy said. "We want to build upon the real positive reception we've had in terms of the tech industry in Austin and we want to continue as partners as we grow in the city of Austin."

The company opened an Austin office in 2007 and now has more than 1,500 employees in Central Texas. Google plans to occupy all of a new 35-story tower being built at 601 W. Second St.

Elkhiamy, who is also director of Google's corporate engineering division, said she views her role as support for 800 engineering employees based in Austin, and the broader Google Austin hub. This entails everything from helping with development and career aspirations to building and fostering community relationships. 

...

I think we have a really bright future here. Just anecdotally I'm hearing that there are existing employees that are really interested in transferring to Austin and so we expect that Austin will continue to grow as a site. We're building out a new office to occupy in 2023, so I'm really excited in terms of the growth of Google talent. I'm also really excited to hear from our employee base that they are excited to come back and start collaborating with their fellow employees, and also engage in the community. 

More : Google's 'future is really bright' in Austin, company executive says


----------



## racata

Google’s sailboat-shaped skyscraper tops out in Austin







www.theb1m.com


----------



## hkskyline

8/21

Always Some Construction Going On by Narayanan Murali, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 28









WalkableAustin


----------



## hkskyline

A close-up at the technical details in this project :


----------



## hkskyline

8/28

20210828_JrSrOuting-03 by Koinonia Austin, on Flickr

20210828_JrSrOuting-10 by Koinonia Austin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Probably not impact this skyscraper's construction, but a bit more on the company that will move into it.

* Google postpones office reopening until January amid surging Covid cases*
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
August 31, 2021 

Google LLC is once again delaying the full reopening of its offices.

With the Covid-19 pandemic persisting, the tech giant will allow employees to continue to work remotely until at least January 10, CEO Sundar Pichai said in an Aug. 31 blog post. The company will allow its offices around the world to make their own determinations about when to reopen after that, based on local coronavirus conditions, he said. Google will give employees 30 days notice before they will be required to return to the office, Pichai said.

That has an impact in Austin, where Google has a substantial and growing footprint. At last count, it employed more than 1,500 in the region. It has leased all of the Block 185 tower under construction on Cesar Chavez Street, in addition to the seven-floor Saltillo office building on the east side. It also has a high-rise office in 500 West 2nd.

The internet behemoth has already postponed its reopening at least three times, most recently in July, when it pushed back the date from September to October.

More : Google delays office reopening until January amid Covid-19 rise - Austin Business Journal


----------



## hkskyline

A macro article on the construction industry's woes during COVID which had mentioned this project.

* The Delta Variant Is Denting Texas’s Construction Industry *
Sept 1, 2021
TexasMonthly _Excerpt_

These should be good times for the Texas construction industry. The state’s rapidly growing population and a pandemic-driven boom in housing sales has builders in high demand. But the industry is getting hammered by COVID-related supply shortages.

The number of construction workers out sick with the disease has “definitely picked up again from the Delta variant,” said Travis Mross, executive vice president of operations at Zachry Construction in San Antonio. That’s come as a surprise. At the start of the summer, the worst of the pandemic seemed to have passed for Texas-based companies like Zachry, which builds highways, bridges, dams, and other projects all over the U.S. and the world. Zachry had employed an array of pandemic-safety protocols and encouraged its two thousand employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19.

...

Zachry is hardly alone. Texas Monthly spoke with construction companies in each of the state’s largest markets and heard a consistent story of rising worker illnesses and supply-chain complications. National general contractor DPR Construction, which is working on the “Google Tower” project in downtown Austin, has had absences on projects throughout the state. That’s in spite of DPR’s efforts to separate workers into isolated small groups on construction sites, and other precautions it’s taken to limit the spread of COVID-19. And although Gary Frazier, president of Frisco-based CORE Construction, said the worst project delays for his company happened earlier during the pandemic, CORE is still being slowed over difficulties in obtaining supplies. Every construction firm in the state is struggling with this, in part because manufacturers and suppliers of everything from lumber to drywall are beset by worker shortages—including virus outbreaks among current staff—as they attempt to ramp up output. 

More : The Delta Variant Is Denting Texas’s Construction Industry


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 2:*








growth by Austin Richardson on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Sep 5

Austin Skyline at St. Edward&#x27;s University by KLB2305, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Some drone footagge posted in late August :


----------



## hkskyline

* New Google leader in Austin talks growth, community, desire to be located downtown *
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
Sep 7 2021

Whether walking the streets of downtown Austin or gazing upon the Texas capital’s burgeoning skyline from afar, one can’t help but notice Google LLC’s growing local presence.

The California-headquartered internet search giant, a subsidiary of Alphabet Inc. (Nasdaq: GOOGL), already has leased the entirety of the Block 185 tower under construction at 601 W. Second St., which is scheduled to open in 2023. That’s in addition to the space it occupies in the cater-cornered skyscraper at 500 W. Second St. The company has also eaten up all seven floors of the Saltillo office building in East Austin.

From the 33rd floor of the new Block 185 tower — entirely leased by Google — one can see the company's "G" logo atop the cater-cornered skyscraper at 500 W. Second St., where the company leases multiple floors.

More : Google in Austin: New site co-lead discusses impact in Texas capital - Austin Business Journal


----------



## redcode

Sep 11

P1056272 by Brett Spangler, trên Flickr

P1056338 by Brett Spangler, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/12

Austin sunset by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

DJI_0201-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0145-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0140-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0124-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0059-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

wider view

P1057719-2 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/5

DJI_0404-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0394-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0372-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0371 by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0351-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

hunter_mitch


----------



## redcode

samHsawyer


----------



## hkskyline

* Uchi Is Bringing its Casual Japanese Spin-Off Uchiba to Austin *
Eater Austin _Excerpt_
Oct 7, 2021

Austin-based high-end Japanese restaurant mini-chain Uchi is opening a second location of its more casual spin-off Uchiba in the city. It’s set to open at 601 West Second Street in downtown Austin in the fall of 2022.

Like the original Dallas restaurant and bar, the Austin Uchiba will serve yakitori, and other smaller bites, which presumably could include bao, dumplings, desserts, and, yes, sushi. The drinks menu will include cocktails, Japanese whisky, as well as sake, beer, and wine. It’s also fair to expect good happy hour specials.

Uchiba Austin’s future home will be in the forthcoming Block 185 building in downtown Austin. The high-rise curved office structure currently under construction is also known as Google Tower, as the web company leased the entire building. The new space will be designed by architecture firm Sanders and interior designer Sarita Posada, along with Hai’s in-house studio.

More : Uchi Is Bringing its Casual Japanese Spin-Off Uchiba to Austin


----------



## Vilatic




----------



## hkskyline

10/8

IMG_5460 by Jami Hitchcock, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/13

P1068265 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 10

2021-10-10 (ACL Music Festival Summary, Zilker Park, Austin) by Ralph Arvesen, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

ZoeRikardo









CoyDavidsonCRE


----------



## hkskyline

Here's a look at the employees who will occupy this new tower.

* Weighing your job options? Here are the companies in Austin paying top-dollar for tech workers *
Austonia _Excerpt_
Oct 12, 2021

Doctors and chief executives make the highest money on average in Texas but in Austin, the money is in tech.

...

Employees on Google's Cloud Platform team stand to make more than a quarter-million per year—an offer for a strategy and operations role came with $170,000 in base salary, a $34,000 bonus, and $276,000 in stock over four years—$69,000 per year. Not only that, but the first two years should total around $295,000 with incentives.

Google has about 1,100 employees in Austin and is reaching the completion of the new Google tower in downtown Austin.

More : Weighing your job options? Here are the companies in Austin paying top-dollar for tech workers


----------



## redcode

Sans titre by Brian Steading, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 17

Austin Sunrise by Graham Green, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 19

Sunrise over Ladybird Lake, Austin by Kristina Hickey, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 20

Like glass on Ladybird Lake by Kristina Hickey, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/17

Austin en or by Tri Minh, on Flickr

Austin en bleu by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 26

P1069500 by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr

P1068726 by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr

P1079954 by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/25



















Source : Twitter @ dawilson post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

11/6

Austin-5 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 6

Block 185 &amp; Google by Alex Sabatka, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 6

Planespotting Nov 6 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr

Planespotting Nov 6 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ OzarkImagery


----------



## A Chicagoan

Older photo (October 16)








Degeneration of Sunset and Shape by Yash H on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Nov 11

Planespotting Nov 11 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 12

November12thWalk-15 by Brett Ryan, sur Flickr

November12thWalk-36 by Brett Ryan, sur Flickr

November12thWalk-4 by Brett Ryan, sur Flickr

Riverbank Skyline by Steve Fitch, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

del


----------



## redcode

Nov 13

Austin en or by Tri Minh, sur Flickr

Austin en rose by Tri Minh, sur Flickr

Austin Tx by Rockin&#x27;Rita, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Austin en or by Tri Minh, sur Flickr
> 
> Austin en rose by Tri Minh, sur Flickr


A Vietnamese person posting photos of an American city titled in French...


----------



## redcode

Nov 15

An Austin Autumn Golden Hour by PrimaPix Visuals, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/18

Austin, Tx by Joel Saldana Jr, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 22

Austin skyline by zug55, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

I was hoping they'd leave the top of the fin as a skeleton, like this. Looked kinda cool.


redcode said:


> Oct 17
> 
> Austin Sunrise by Graham Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

A Chicagoan said:


> I was hoping they'd leave the top of the fin as a skeleton, like this. Looked kinda cool.











Block 185, Austin’s New ‘Google Tower,’ Officially Topped Out Downtown


Block 185, the 35-floor downtown Austin office tower bringing an instantly-iconic sailboat-inspired design to the skyline and reportedly set to be occupied by tech giants Google celebrates its offi…




austin.towers.net





You are in for a treat,then,because they most certainly do.I was kinda uncertain ,if they went with it as you wished for there.But, they actually do.Just look at some of images within the article itself that approve your desire for the crown's design.You welcome btw 🙂🙃✌💎🌈


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

Twilight Cityscape - Austin by Jesse Price, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/22

Austin skyline by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 22

DJI_0732-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0618-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0577-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0587-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

IMG_6151 by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

IMG_6149 by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

11/20

AUSTIN SKYLINE by BENJAMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX

By JType








(@jtype) • Instagram photos and videos


27K Followers, 3,249 Following, 2,233 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@jtype)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Eric Offereins

spectacular design! Hopefully it will be well lit during night.


----------



## redcode

Dec 1

Autumn view of the Austin skyline by Kristina Hickey, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/2

Untitled by Paul O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/2

Austin-X-E4-23 mm-120 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

12/3

Austin-X-E4-27 mm-191 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Austin-X-E4-27 mm-152 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11










Source : Twitter @ liam8113


----------



## redcode

Austin: Lady Bird Lake by zug55, sur Flickr

Austin: Lady Bird Lake by zug55, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/12

1214Austin-Sand Antonio 2021_85.jpg by davemorinphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXePR-BFr4J/


----------



## hkskyline

12/20

Austin Texas by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/20

Austin fom Botanical by Mike Hope, on Flickr

Austin on the river by Mike Hope, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 26

DJI_0927-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0938-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0969-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0824-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0876-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0871-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0864-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0859-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/26

Austin by Mark Hughes, on Flickr

Austin by Mark Hughes, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama-2 by Mark Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 27









city by Seokin Chung on 500px

Austin views by Kristina Hickey, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/27

IMG11 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr

IMG9 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/29

Austin en bleu by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

IMG_6322 by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0960-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

IMG_6313 by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 4

Inspirational Qoutes Austin by Mark Hughes, sur Flickr

Google Building, Town Lake Austin Texas. by Mark Hughes, sur Flickr

Google Building, Town Lake. by Mark Hughes, sur Flickr

Planespotting Jan 4 2021 AUS by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr

Planespotting Jan 4 2021 AUS by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/5

Austin: Lady Bird Lake by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/6

2022 Austin-Jan 003 by David Rinehart, on Flickr

2022 Austin-Jan 016 by David Rinehart, on Flickr

2022 Austin-Jan 013 by David Rinehart, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Austin: South Lamar Boulevard by zug55, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* From Google tower to Apple campus: 6 Austin developments you'll see in 2022*
4 Jan 2022
Austonia _Excerpt_

The skyline and other parts of Austin will see some changes this year with new developments set to open.

From tech giants set to welcome workers to housing for UT students, these are some projects to look out for in 2022.

After about three years in the works, Google workers are expected to take over Austin’s tallest office tower. It is slated to be complete in May. Plus, we'll see Uchi's newest restaurant Uchibā take post in the building.

The sailboat-inspired downtown building is expected to stand at 594 feet. Also included is a creekside tenant amenity, retail space and a boardwalk. The tower will also feature outdoor roof areas for prime views of Lady Bird Lake.

More : From Google tower to Apple campus: 6 Austin developments you'll see in 2022


----------



## hkskyline

7/4

_DSC0505 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Austin 2.0 Skyline by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

Silver tones, Austin by Kristina Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

Downtown Austin by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

Cesar Chavez Blvd by Dave Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* What’s that building? Some notable towers in Austin’s skyline *
_Excerpt_
Sept 1, 2022

AUSTIN (KXAN) — Austin is a growing city with a skyline that seems to generate a new towering addition every year. Here’s a list of some notable towers, skyscrapers and office buildings in downtown Austin, including some that are in the works.

For fun, you can test your knowledge on being able to name some of these buildings using this KXAN quiz.

Block 185: 590 feet

This sail-shaped building along West Cesar Chavez Street is polarizing. You either love the design or don’t. Crews broke ground on the project in February 2019. In June 2019, Google opened up about leasing the space, saying it hopes to move in employees by 2023.

Austin Business Journal reported in July 2021 the tower had 35 stories and was 590 feet tall.

More : What’s that building? Some notable towers in Austin’s skyline


----------



## hkskyline

10/9

DJI_0326-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## swift gamer

Incredible how it has grown over time since I saw pictures of this city before and looks so modern and European.


----------



## hkskyline

12/25

Christmas Time in Austin by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr


----------

